# Rigging up my flounder pounder



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

I just bought a 14ft roughneck and I want to set it up for flounder... does anyone have any ideas as far ad what type of lights, how many, and what to mount them on....I've seen really nice pvc setups but I wouldn't know where to begin... I would like to put a bow rail on the front but have no idea where to get one specifically for my boat...any ideas, should I make.my own railing... any information would be a start and greatly appreciated....thanks guys


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I would like to put a bow rail on the front but have no idea where to get one specifically for my boat..


They are custom built..... Go see Blue Coral Towers.

Your lights can be mounted to the rail.


----------

